# Protein Skimmer on Nano



## bjthebuilder (Jan 19, 2009)

With Nano's do you use a protein skimmer or not - what is your opinion?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I did use one on a nano (5 gallon) and it really didnt end up being worth it because I ended up doing reg water changes. 

Larger tanks I think it would be better but for small volumes I didnt see a real bonus to it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have one, have been running it, but am just as happy without it.

If the volume is small, just do regular WCs.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope not for me .... still have to do my weekly changes as the tank is so small soo i wont use one not worth is .
but I will use one when i get my 29gl bio-cube .....


----------



## bjthebuilder (Jan 19, 2009)

To clarify i have a 24 gallon nano, so water changes are the way to go?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could use one, but you could just as easily get away with not using one and doing regular WCs.

I turned off my Tunze 9002 today, wasn't skimming too well. Probably needs a good cleaning.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

when are you selling that eirc ? lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha, probably never. I don't particularly care for it, but I figure it's good to have around if I need it.


----------

